# Breeding Flemish Giants



## TINYMARIA (May 27, 2004)

We bought 4 flemish giants in march from an exotic animal auction, so I dont know there ages. 3 does & 1 buck. The one does was expecting when we got her and she had 7 kits, my problem is, I cant get the other 2 does breed, I keep thinking they are, but when there due dates come around there is nothing. I always bring the doe to the buck cage, and then put her back in there a couple of hours later or the next day. I have tried to feel to see if there is anything, but the flemish Giants are all new to me. My mini rexs are alot easier to tell. Any suggestions or help would be appreciated.


----------



## Pat Lamar (Jun 19, 2002)

>I cant get the other 2 does breed, I keep thinking they are, but when there due dates come around there is nothing.<

Are you watching the breeding to ensure that the does accepted the buck? If the buck doesn't fall over or give some indication of having made actual contact, then, the breeding did not take place.

Pat Lamar
President
Professional Rabbit Meat Association
http://www.prma.org/


----------



## TINYMARIA (May 27, 2004)

I do watch them, he doesn't actually fall over thou, just kind of leans over to the side. When I would put the doe's in there the second time, they would nip at him, so I thought they were breed.


----------



## dale anne (Apr 28, 2004)

TINYMARIA said:


> I do watch them, he doesn't actually fall over thou, just kind of leans over to the side. When I would put the doe's in there the second time, they would nip at him, so I thought they were breed.



perhaps they are to young as of yet.....5 months is the age able to breed...can also be that yer buck is being over worked...a buck does better breeding if givin 1 doe a day...put her in his cage!...15 minutes...if they breed great...remove for 1/2 hour...then place her in his cage again 15 minutes....watch fer signs of completion<ears down and fall over like he dead.lol>....I have never had a breeding fail doing it this way...may also have to hold yer doe down fer the buck...good luck...dale anne


----------



## TINYMARIA (May 27, 2004)

Thanks Pat & dale anne, We think that the buck is too old, just humps alot and then stops and sniffs or pulls the hair off of the doe, doesnt ever fall over or make any kind od noises. We only use him with one doe a day, then wait about a week. 
I dont think the does are too young, the one had the litter 2 weeks after we got her and the other two both have the skin under chin. One has alot. Maybe she is too old too.
Has anyone ever used cider vinegar in their water to get them in mood or wheat germ to increase fertility?

We did purchase a a 3 month old sandy buck this weekend. With papers. So at least we know how old he is. What is the proper age to breed with him?


----------



## Pat Lamar (Jun 19, 2002)

The problem may not be the buck, but the doe(s), instead. They need to "lift" in order for him to gain access. Just because they are rabbits *doesn't* mean that the does will always be ready to breed! Bucks are always ready, but not the does. You can check the doe's receptiveness beforehand by checking the color of her vulva. Turn her over like you would to sex her, but take note of the color when you press down to cause the vulva to pop up. Bright pink to red to purple would generally mean that she is receptive. Creamy white to medium pink means she will most likely *not* be receptive and there would be little sense in wasting your time trying to breed her. Keep checking every couple of days until you are sure of the darker colors. Once you see a buck actually "make contact," there will be no doubt in your mind as to whether or not the doe got bred.

The size of the dewlap (under the chin) cannot always be used as a reliable gauge for age *OR* sex. Even bucks may have a small dewlap. In order to be sure of what you have, you *must* visibly sex them as described above.

3 months is too young for a buck to be used for breeding. Bucks tend to mature a bit later than does, so 5 to 6 months of age would be recommended. Attempting to use a buck too early can be problematic and you'll be taking a chance on the buck being severely intimidated by an aggressive doe... and which will completely turn him off to breeding... permanently!

>Has anyone ever used cider vinegar in their water to get them in mood or wheat germ to increase fertility?<

Some breeders swear by these methods, while others swear at them. Some just swear.  


Pat Lamar
President
Professional Rabbit Meat Association
http://www.prma.org/


----------

